# Bucks Meet - **LAST WEEK** ;-)- Mulberry Bush Nr Amersham



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

**TITLE AMENDED SPECIALLY FOR WAS :roll: :wink: :lol: **

Shall we have another one then? 

Maybe we can get a MKII owner or two to this one [smiley=idea.gif]  

Same time, same place: 7.15 pm onwards, Wednesday 25th October at the Mulberry Bush, just south of Amersham on the road to Beaconsfield. Handy for the M40 - only about 5 miles from the Beaconsfield junction.

So far we've had people from Bucks, Beds, Berks, Essex, Surrey, West London, Herts and Hants  I'm sure we could get a couple more counties in  Still waiting for some Oxonites? It's only a quick blip down the M40 :wink: 

Address for all you sat-navers: 21 Amersham Road, Coleshill, Amersham, Buckinghamshire HP7 0LB Tel. 01494 726754 (It's actually on the A355 main road - not on Magpie Lane, Coleshill as it appears on the map and sat nav systems :roll: )

Nice big car park and they even reserve us a nice big eating area. 

Look forward to seeing you there if you can make it. Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before - we're all very friendly and don't bite (unless you ask nicely :wink: ) Just come along and have a chat, a bite to eat and loiter in the car park 

Please post your interest here:

NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTTy
phodge & Mr phodge
thebears
ChinsVXR (with MKII  )
Dr.Phibes (no MKII yet )
JayGemson
JezMunky
genocidalduck
TTej (100%





















)
R6B TT (with MKII  )
was
markTT225
Terri_TT & Andrea (hopefully)
neilmillard ( :?: )


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Wednesday again Paul  Madrid I'm afraid.

Thursday would probably work tho


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry Rob - couple of others can't make Thursday so I had a choice of Tues or Weds. Could you do Tuesday or are you away then too?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Tues or Weds is fine with me! We'll be there, for a change....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Is that 500 posts I just reached...??!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:


> Is that 500 posts I just reached...??!!!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Keep posting and soon be a 1,000 

Have to check the diary but can't see no reason why not


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Penny and Dale - you're on the list


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Which day is it going to be then? I can probably manage to force myself into bringing my MKII along


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Mk1 is now sold.

A slight possibility that the Mk2 will have arrived by then. If it has I'll come along, but will definitely have it for the November meet.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ChinsVXR said:


> Which day is it going to be then? I can probably manage to force myself into bringing my MKII along


We'll stick with Wednesday. Would be great to see you in the MKII - You might have a busy evening!! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Mk1 is now sold.
> 
> A slight possibility that the Mk2 will have arrived by then. If it has I'll come along, but will definitely have it for the November meet.


Fingers crossed it arrives on time - hopefully see you there. 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll try and make an appearance again this month, complete with a major new modification, for me anyway!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> I'll try and make an appearance again this month, complete with a major new modification, for me anyway!


I'm intrigued - spill the beans?

Hopefully see you in a couple of weeks Jay


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

You'll see :wink:

E.g. Can't be bothered to wash it and take photos right now :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> You'll see :wink:
> 
> E.g. Can't be bothered to wash it and take photos right now :roll:


Tease :roll: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> I'll try and make an appearance again this month, complete with a major new modification, for me anyway!


Hopefully not an animal inflicted modification... :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bump from the Audi Forum Picadilly!! Champers anyone?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Bump from the Audi Forum Picadilly!! Champers anyone?


No thanks. I think I've had quite enough already!!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

can i be a maybe.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> can i be a maybe.


You're on as an "if he remembers" :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hang on the dates moved - it was the 18th originally I'm sure!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Hang on the dates moved - it was the 18th originally I'm sure!


Rob, that was the Kneesworth meet last night. You are always welcome as everyone else is :wink:

Norman


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > can i be a maybe.
> ...


if he remembers! come on mate. I cant predict work. can i be a 90% confirmed


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


Just kidding mate - Front page amended :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on the dates moved - it was the 18th originally I'm sure!
> ...


Norm's right Rob - it's not changed from the 25th - are you still going to be out of the country or will you be around next week?

P.S. Bet it's nice to be back in Blighty and driving your new toy


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul
Hopefully I'll be around - should get back from Madrid around midnight on tuesday


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Paul
> Hopefully I'll be around - should get back from Madrid around midnight on tuesday


I add you to the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

back in the country for now :roll:

1 more for the list naughTTy :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> back in the country for now :roll:
> 
> 1 more for the list naughTTy :wink:


Great news mate


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Paul, I should be able to make this one, so add me to the list please.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Mark,

Look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

95% and working on the last 5%!!!!!!! 

only kidding see you on wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> 95% and working on the last 5%!!!!!!!
> 
> only kidding see you on wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 8) 

Numbers are looking pretty good for this meet


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT and Andrea should be there on the night too 

Looks like this is going to a really good sized meet - a possible 18 if everyone turns up 

Look forward to seeing you all then 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > 95% and working on the last 5%!!!!!!!
> ...


Why am i down as 95%, that was a joke im 
*100%*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Oooo if Terry is going..Then i'll make an extra effort to come. Fancy another carry on in the car park


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Duck, if you're going I'll make sure I wear a skirt - especially if you're going to clamber under the tables again..!! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

phodge said:


> Duck, if you're going I'll make sure I wear a skirt - especially if you're going to clamber under the tables again..!! :wink:


dont be surprised if you feel something from under the tables tickle your thighs


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Duck, if you're going I'll make sure I wear a skirt - especially if you're going to clamber under the tables again..!! :wink:










If he's going to be doing that again, I'll make sure I'm wearing hob nail boots and have me trousers tucked into me socks :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Duck, if you're going I'll make sure I wear a skirt - especially if you're going to clamber under the tables again..!! :wink:
> ...


And you think that'll be enough to keep you safe... :?:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

try one of these....


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

TT is playing up again [smiley=bigcry.gif] , lots of juddering when the turbo kicks in :? Anyone bringing their VAGCOM along tomorrow night so I can check error codes?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> TT is playing up again [smiley=bigcry.gif] , lots of juddering when the turbo kicks in :? Anyone bringing their VAGCOM along tomorrow night so I can check error codes?


thats bad news :? will bring mine along tomorrow


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

was said:


> try one of these....


i have to say was you do that the most varied wardrobe! Isnt this what you wore to the pub last time??


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can I have one of those 'Please don't touch me' labels for next time I go on the tube..??

Might stop people walking right through me....not that I'm hard to see, you know...


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

was said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > TT is playing up again [smiley=bigcry.gif] , lots of juddering when the turbo kicks in :? Anyone bringing their VAGCOM along tomorrow night so I can check error codes?
> ...


Thanks mate, see you tomorrow 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> try one of these....


I'd be worried then about him getting the wrong idea about 'diving' :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > try one of these....
> ...


maybe when Was does it, he goes down deeper than most! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > was said:
> ...


Wasim - reaches the parts that other divers cannot reach :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Must be the all those angel eyes, that allows him to see deep DEEP down! LOL


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

haha :lol:

:roll:

:lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Andrea and I will be there 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> Andrea and I will be there 8)


Then im def coming.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Andrea and I will be there 8)
> ...


and you'll be sitting next to me


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> Andrea and I will be there 8)


Someone's got to keep an eye on you :wink: :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Andrea and I will be there 8)
> ...


 Who sweet little me?  :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


Yeah right :roll: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't forget it's tonight folks    

Remember to bring cash with you :wink:

Also, it looks like the weather isn't going to be too kind to us, so everyone drive carefully, OK [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

aaaggghhh work colleaugue has forgotten my VAGcom lead :evil: :evil: :evil:

sorry Mark I can not help you out this evening :? , is anybody bringing their VAGcom tonight :?:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't think anyone else coming has VAGCom :?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

was said:


> aaaggghhh work colleaugue has forgotten my VAGcom lead :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> sorry Mark I can not help you out this evening :? , is anybody bringing their VAGcom tonight :?:


[smiley=rifle.gif] Shoot the Bar steward! :wink: 
Thanks anyway Was. I might give Wak or Morgan a call and see if they can assist. I'm begining to think the problem is either a dodgy coilpack or sparkplug, but knowing my luck it's probably the turbo just about to give up :roll:

See you all tonight anyway.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > aaaggghhh work colleaugue has forgotten my VAGcom lead :evil: :evil: :evil:
> ...


Hope you make it OK Mark -

Maybe see if Wak can come up to the meet to meet you :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Don't forget it's tonight folks
> 
> Remember to bring cash with you :wink:


Is that to tip the Male stripper? :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

was said:


> is anybody bringing their VAGcom tonight :?:


Yep, moi  Happy to help.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > is anybody bringing their VAGcom tonight :?:
> ...


Excellent stuff, well done Jay


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget it's tonight folks
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> > was said:
> ...


Great news Mark - I forgot Jay has the kit :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not long now - see you all soon  8)


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

hi paul will try to make it next time very busy at work bad time of year.Neil


----------



## JAF_225TT (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh dear managed to miss this one... Who keeps making the months go past so quickly. Wanted to be at this one cos need to get Was to fit me some Angel Eyes. and wanted to show off the new bits... Oh well give me a chance to fit the other extras I havent done yet !! Can someone give me a poke in the ribs for the next one... Hope you all have a good night ! JAF


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Great meet, seeing all the faces again and a couple of very nice Mk2.

Thanks Paul for organising this, def one of the best meets to attend.

I think one sentence to sum up.

Great people, great cars, food was a bit doggin :wink:

(Beat you to it Dale, remember its a dogin dog world) :lol: :lol:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks guys and gals for another great meet (apart from the food of course :roll: ). Shame really cos the venue and location are ideal.

Jay - many thanks for VAGOMing my TT. Looks like I'll be keeping Morgan and Wak busy! Fingers crossed it's something cheap like the N75 valve that needs replacing.

Was - thanks for letting me know that my brake lights are not working! I'll add it to the list of things to be sorted :roll:

Rob - Lovely MK2 you got there. The red looks stunning in the dark, so I can only imagine how good it looks in the daytime with the sun on it.

See you all next time, assuming nothing else falls off or breaks :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Great night everyone...Esp the food...But then ill eat anything and manage to enjoy it.

Thanks Paul for organising it....One of my fav meets to date.

Had a normal run home. Until about 10 miles from home i come across an S4 Avant. So we had a friendly play of follow the leader to make it more interesting :twisted:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Excellent meet! Well done to Paul for organising and to everyone for such a good turn-out considering that winter is closing in. Was a shame about the food, should've all had hot DOGs instead :wink:

Mark, no probs on the VAGCOM, anytime. If anyone else needs faults checked/cleared I'll try and remember to bring the cable and laptop with me in future too.

As for your brake light...

```
16955 -  Brake Switch (F): Implausible Signal
```
Might explain that one! :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> hi paul will try to make it next time very busy at work bad time of year.Neil


We wondered what had happened to you Neil! Look forward to seeing you next month - but we need to find a new venue first :roll: (Explanation below)



JAF_225TT said:


> Oh dear managed to miss this one... Who keeps making the months go past so quickly. Wanted to be at this one cos need to get Was to fit me some Angel Eyes. and wanted to show off the new bits... Oh well give me a chance to fit the other extras I havent done yet !! Can someone give me a poke in the ribs for the next one... Hope you all have a good night ! JAF


Sorry Jaf - I always forget your Forum name - would have pm'd you if I had remembered it  We'll probably be changing the venue from next month - look forward to seeing your additions, whatever they are


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Many thanks to everyone for coming last night - We had 16 in total with 11 cars including 2 very nice MKIIs and of course, Jamie's RS4.

Really glad everyone enjoyed it - despite the atrocious wait for and quality of the food and the removal of our 20% discount :x The comments when I complained were what really annoyed me - "We're really short staffed as people are on holiday" - ever heard of agency staff - you knew how many were coming :? :x and "well all the food was eaten" - probably because we were all so bl"*dy hungry by then we would have eaten anything :evil: To top it all, my meal was a pound more than it said on the menu :x

I'm expecting a call from the manager to "discuss the 20% discount". _If_ he calls I'll let him know that we won't be returning and just how much custom he'll lose. I'll also cancel the Christmas booking while I'm at it :roll: Think I might have a chat with the Lotus owners who also apparently use the Mulberry Bush - see what they think of the ending of the 20% discount :twisted:

Soooo.....Suggestions for a venue for next month (and beyond) will be gratefully received


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

ditto the previous comments, good to meet up with everybody again 8)

Rob, congratulations on your mk2 , cant wait to develop the mk2 Angel Eye kit :wink:

NaughTTy, thanks for the spin, those FSD's are very impressive, I need them in my life 

Mark, get that brake switch sorted m8, nearly rear ended you on the way home 

Ttej, give your TT a good wash next time :wink:

was.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

was said:


> Ttej, give your TT a good wash next time :wink:


well we all cant have show and shine cars like your mate! :lol:

Jay: Nice plate, definatly finishes off your car

And Paul as we are looking for a new venue any chance of make thing next Bucks meet at Ace Cafe. and just so happens there is one going next month....how strange! :lol: :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=73254


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > Ttej, give your TT a good wash next time :wink:
> ...


Great idea Tej - will solve our problem for the first month at least. Everyone else up for this?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another great night with good company. Shame about the food, but then you can't have everything!!

Will get my thinking cap on for a new venue.....Ace Cafe sounds great for next month.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

New brake light switch fitted this afternoon by moi, and it solved the brake light problem. That's one thing crossed off the list to do....

Whilst on the way to Amersham Audi to pick up the new switch, I had a quick look at the 'Pineapple' Pub. It certainly has a big enough car park so might be worth considering.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/ ... ham_Common


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep another good night, methinks the new Management will not be in place for long unless they buck their ideas up.

Ideas for future meets:

The Three Horseshoes, Burroughs Hill, Marlow.

Dead easy, about 2 miles off J4 M40

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf

Ye Olde Leathern Bottel, Lewknor - off J7 M40 IIRC

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &ay=197534


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TTej said:


> Great meet, seeing all the faces again and a couple of very nice Mk2.
> 
> Thanks Paul for organising this, def one of the best meets to attend.
> 
> ...


Well done Tej, was out Doggin so could'nt post :roll: Now you have explained all the rules to me and jacs we no what to do now. Thanks again for the great doggin advice, you must be a regular :lol: :wink:


----------



## JAF_225TT (Apr 27, 2006)

> JAF_225TT wrote:
> Oh dear managed to miss this one... Who keeps making the months go past so quickly. Wanted to be at this one cos need to get Was to fit me some Angel Eyes. and wanted to show off the new bits... Oh well give me a chance to fit the other extras I havent done yet !! Can someone give me a poke in the ribs for the next one... Hope you all have a good night ! JAF
> 
> Sorry Jaf - I always forget your Forum name - would have pm'd you if I had remembered it Embarassed We'll probably be changing the venue from next month - look forward to seeing your additions, whatever they are Very Happy


I guess I need to change my forum name to something else... have wanted TTrouble... Any ideas how I change that then ??
Will certainly make the next meet at Ace Cafe.. Just need to know the time we are all meeting. JAF (Simon)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JAF_225TT said:


> > JAF_225TT wrote:
> > Oh dear managed to miss this one... Who keeps making the months go past so quickly. Wanted to be at this one cos need to get Was to fit me some Angel Eyes. and wanted to show off the new bits... Oh well give me a chance to fit the other extras I havent done yet !! Can someone give me a poke in the ribs for the next one... Hope you all have a good night ! JAF
> >
> > Sorry Jaf - I always forget your Forum name - would have pm'd you if I had remembered it Embarassed We'll probably be changing the venue from next month - look forward to seeing your additions, whatever they are Very Happy
> ...


Hi Simon,

Need to check with Tej what time we're supposed to be at the Ace then figure out a time to meet at the Mulberry. I'll post a time on here when I know more. It will probably be relatively early :wink:

If you really want to change your forum name, you need to pm Jae and ask very nicely


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Having only attended one meet so far  I'm not exactly in a position to suggest venues but how about:

The Firecrest (on the London Road between Great Missenden & Wendover). Its has a large car park and also large dining area but it maybe a bit too far west for some ? but close for you Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Having only attended one meet so far  I'm not exactly in a position to suggest venues but how about:
> 
> The Firecrest (on the London Road between Great Missenden & Wendover). Its has a large car park and also large dining area but it maybe a bit too far west for some ? but close for you Paul


Thanks Neal - It has been suggested - usually Vintage Inns don't take bookings but I have heard that they do for more than 8 people. I'll give them a ring when I get around to it


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Having only attended one meet so far  I'm not exactly in a position to suggest venues but how about:
> 
> The Firecrest (on the London Road between Great Missenden & Wendover). Its has a large car park and also large dining area but it maybe a bit too far west for some ? but close for you Paul


Great minds think alike :lol: A few of my friends kids serve down there


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ChinsVXR said:


> Dr.Phibes said:
> 
> 
> > Having only attended one meet so far  I'm not exactly in a position to suggest venues but how about:
> ...


Does that mean a bigger discount then 

Only downside with the firecrest Paul is that we wont be able to blast all the way to Amersham :roll: I suppose we can have timed laps of the Wendover bypass


----------

